
Exquisite Rot: Spalted Wood and the Lost Art of Intarsia - prismatic
http://publicdomainreview.org/2018/05/16/exquisite-rot-spalted-wood-and-the-lost-art-of-intarsia/
======
patrickg_zill
There is still some intarsia, but it doesn't depend on spalted wood for color:
it's painted or stained. e.g. [https://foxchapelpublishing.com/big-book-of-
intarsia-woodwor...](https://foxchapelpublishing.com/big-book-of-intarsia-
woodworking.html)

